#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Диета и питание >  > > >  >  > Вегетарианство >  > > >  >  >  Шотландская девочка попала в больницу из-за вегетарианской диеты

## Ондрий

12-летняя шотландка, посаженная родителями на строгую вегетарианскую диету, попала в больницу с тяжелым нарушением развития костной ткани. Ее позвоночник похож на позвоночник 80-летней старушки, сообщает Тimes Online.

Родители девочки с самого рождения исключили из ее рациона мясные и молочные продукты. Из-за недостатка витамина D, содержащегося в печени, рыбе и молокопродуктах, у ребенка развилась тяжелая форма рахита, приведшая к дегенерации костей и, как следствие, склонности к переломам и искривлению позвоночника.

Лечащий врач девочки Файзал Ахмед (Faisal Ahmed) из Королевской больницы для больных детей в Глазго отказался комментировать этот случай, отметив, тем не менее, опасность строгой вегетарианской диеты для детского здоровья.

В настоящее время социальные работники разбираются, имеет ли здесь место жестокое обращение с детьми.

Этот случай – не первый. Так, например, в прошлом году в США вегетарианская семейная пара была приговорена к пожизненному заключению за то, что довела своего шестинедельного ребенка до голодной смерти.

http://www.medlinks.ru/article.php?sid=32859

----------


## PampKin Head

Счас начнется...

----------


## Аньезка

Это не вегетарианская диета, а веганская.

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

И наверняка неправильная веганская

----------


## Аньезка

> И наверняка неправильная веганская


Угу. Можно же вообще ничем не кормить, кроме листьев салата, и называть это "веганской/вегетарианской диетой".

----------


## Вова Л.

Детей нельзя кормить по-вегетариански.

----------


## Аньезка

> Детей нельзя кормить по-вегетариански.


Детей нельзя травить трупами!

----------


## Вова Л.

> Детей нельзя травить трупами!


Я просто несколько раз слышал от знакомых вегитарианцев, что детей они все-таки кормят мясом, да и в монастырях, где принято вегитарианское питание маленьким монахам периодически дают мясо.

----------


## Аньезка

> Дети-веганы
> (Выдержка из журнала "Вегетарианец" #1, 2001)
> 
> 
> Является ли постная диета абсолютно безвредной для детей?
> 
> Да. Для убедительности сошлюсь на высокие авторитеты. Вот что пишет выдающийся американский врач-диетолог Герберт Шелтон: "Естественно, ни мясо, ни мясной бульон, ни яйца никогда нельзя давать ребенку до 7-8 лет. В этом возрасте у него нет сил для нейтрализации токсинов, образующихся в этих продуктах".
> 
> Неожиданная рекомендация? По этому поводу знаменитая танцовщица Айседора Дункан, говоря о своих воспитанниках, учащихся созданной ею танцевальной школы в Германии, высказалась без обиняков - "Дети делали необыкновенные успехи. И я уверена, что своим здоровьем они значительно обязаны вегетарианскому режиму, введенному доктором Гоффом".
> ...


http://torg.su/info/veget/deti-vegany.shtml




> Дети-веганы: здоровы и счастливы
> 
> Большинство людей считают, что детям надо есть мясо и молочные продукты, чтобы стать здоровыми и сильными. Но правда состоит в том, что дети, которые растут на веганской диете, получают все необходимое из растительных источников. Детям не только не нужны животные продукты, они им вредны.
> 
> У большинства детей, которые питаются традиционным образом, то есть едят много мяса и насыщенных жиров, уже к первому классу врачи обнаруживают признаки сердечно-сосудистых заболеваний. Одно исследование показало, что у детей не старше пяти лет уровень холестерина высок, а в артериях уже имеются отложения (1). Если детей растить на веганской диете, то этого риска у них не будет. У них снижается опасность астмы, железодефицитной анемии, диабета, они менее подвержены ушным воспалениям и коликам (2).
> 
> 
> Питание для детей-веганов
> 
> ...

----------


## Спокойный

> Детей нельзя травить трупами!


А что плохого в трупах, в конце концов?  :Cool:  Организм их прекрасно переваривает.  :Big Grin:  Сытно и полезно.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Аньезка

> А что плохого в трупах, в конце концов?  Организм их прекрасно переваривает.  Сытно и полезно.


Организм их плохо переваривает и очень долго, зашлаковываясь при этом. Не полезно.

----------


## Ондрий

> Детям для здоровья не нужны молочные продукты. Заведующий кафедрой педиатрии в университете Джонс-Хопкинс доктор Франк Оски говорит: «Нет никаких оснований пить коровье молоко в любом возрасте. Оно было предназначено для телят, а не для людей, так что мы все должны перестать его пить».


Отчаянно хочется сказать - "дохтур, убей сибя апстену!".

Бедные веги никак не поймут, что это просто бизнесс-развод, как в свое время такие же дохтуры работая на табачные корпорации, утверждали, что никотин не вызывает привыкания, а еще раньше, что сигареты не вызывают рак.

А мораль сей басни такова: западная мясная промышленность последнее время терпит колоссальные убытки из-за эпидемий всяких ящуров и т.д. Соя-мутант вводится в сознание людей и их желудки. Дешевое производство -> сверхприбыли. Не менее огромен бизнесс детского искуственного питания (какже! молоко бурёнки - вредно!). Делайте выводы...

Лет эдак через 50 объявят, что и природные злаки вредны - пшеница, рис, и т.д. "Еште вкусную и здоровую пищу от Проктел энд Гембл - на основе специально подобранных для человеческого организма протеинов!"

----------


## Ануруддха

Интересно бы при этом поднять статистику того сколько детей попало в больницу из-за неправильной мясной диеты.

----------


## Ондрий

Отравится можно и мясом и травой. Пример - я. На той неделе съел купленный в пупер-маркете пакет овощной "мексиканской смеси". Результат - рвота, температура в течении недели. 

От "неправильной мясной диеты" (т.е. если вообще не есть растения) - появляется цинга, разрушается печень. Опыт показывает, что и обратная ситуация имеет место быть.

----------


## Neroli

> Организм их плохо переваривает и очень долго, зашлаковываясь при этом. Не полезно.


А что лучше зашлакованный организм или позвоночник 80-летней старушки?  :Confused: 
В пище счастья нет.

----------


## Ануруддха

Опыт подсказывает, что лучше только нирвана  :Smilie: .

----------


## Ондрий

ктобы спорил )

----------


## Спокойный

> Организм их плохо переваривает и очень долго, зашлаковываясь при этом. Не полезно.


В медицине нет понятия "шлаки". Это некая абстракция, придуманная хозяевами всяких "Лавок Жизни" для впаривания своей продукции.
Насчёт очень долго - это вообще-то смешно.

А мое первое в этом треде сообщение по сути вот что означало - не надо путать мораль и еду. Веги, аж чувствуется, как смакуют, (по-другому и не скажешь), слова "труп", "убийство", ну и тому подобные. Это что-то личное.

----------


## Ондрий

> Насчёт очень долго - это вообще-то смешно.


Подтверждаю. Утром съел - на сл. утро вышло  :Big Grin:

----------


## Спокойный

Кстати, как чтобы быть нормальным вегатерианцем нужно не бросаться в крайности, так и мясоедом можно быть, но грамотно. Я вот не ем говядину вообще, а ем преимущественно курицу, ну и рыбу. Мясоед? Мясоед. Но вроде ничего не зашлаковывается и переваривается хорошо.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

"Грамотно" это на пуджах

----------


## Буль

> Организм их плохо переваривает и очень долго, зашлаковываясь при этом. Не полезно.


Надо же! Одни вегетарианцы говорят что, мол, мясо у человека быстро переваривается и в "длинном" кишечнике человека уже выделяет токсины, то теперь наоборот - мясо переваривается долго...

Нет стабильности в мире!  :Confused:

----------


## Вова Л.

*Aniezka*

Откройте любой бульварный журнал и вы там прочитаете кучу исследований по идеальной диете. Даже на новостных сайтах, которые я периодически просматриваю, время от времени проскакивает - "Ученые из такого-то ин-та определили, что для похудения нужно есть шоколад... что люди, регулярно употребляющие яйца (рыбу, пирожки, сыр, водку - нужное подчеркнуть) меньше подвержены атеросклерозу (рахиту, болезне Паркинсона и т.д.)". И это не придуманые исследования - они действительно делались. Но в том, что касается питания очень сложно провести точное исследование - это не химия и не физика - тут включаются куча факторов, которые могут влиять на результат их все учесть невозможно. И большинство этих исследований по питанию невоспроизводимы, или слабовоспроизводимы. Так что лучше тут придерживаться классической диеты - ибо со здоровьем ребенка лучше не шутить. Экспериментировать можно с собой, но не с другими.

Лично я бы ребенка не стал бы кормить по-вегетариански, по крайней мере лет до 15-16. Хотя сам мясо практически не ем (разве что в гостях).

----------


## Fat

Иногда противники поедания трупов спокойно носят дубленки и обувь из натуральной кожи... интересно, что натуральный мех при этом - западло...

----------


## andykh

> Организм их плохо переваривает и очень долго, зашлаковываясь при этом. Не полезно.


Именно! Именно поэтому кишечник хищников в 2 раза короче кишечника травоядных! Чтоб долго не переваривать и не отравиться ненароком! Но это им не удается, даже естественный отбор не смог решить этой банальной задачки, например, коты в природе живут всего-то 12-15 лет. Как известно, средняя жизнь человека намного больше, естественно, за счет подписчиков журнала "Вегетерианец"

----------


## Won Soeng

Вот интересно, у меня любая еда выходит в течение получаса  :Smilie:

----------


## Этэйла

> Вот интересно, у меня любая еда выходит в течение получаса


 :EEK!:  такому пищеварению тока позавидовать :Smilie: 
я не считаю себя приверженкой вегитариантства, хотя года два мясо не ела, просто не хотелось...сейчас ем морепродукты(по возможности), баранину(хотя она и труп), говорят мясо зажаренное на открытом огне, вообще к трупам отношение не имеет, а накой нам вообще зубы дались, чего пережовывать то :Confused: 
детей нельзя пытать овощеедением, они ж развивающийся организм, если хочется мяса надо есть, если нет, то и не кушай, этож особенности организма, он как маленькая хим лаборатория, сам знает чего не хватает)))

----------


## Топпер

> Кстати, как чтобы быть нормальным вегатерианцем нужно не бросаться в крайности, так и мясоедом можно быть, но грамотно. Я вот не ем говядину вообще, а ем преимущественно курицу, ну и рыбу. Мясоед? Мясоед. Но вроде ничего не зашлаковывается и переваривается хорошо.


Вот список для грамотного питания
Если кушать так, то будет вам счастье.

----------


## Аньезка

Якобы вегетарианская диета и последствия со здоровьем у девочки притянуты за уши - даже обсуждать не хочется. Владеющим английским советую почитать комментарии к этой новости иностранцев. http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/new...cle4087734.ece




> You meat-eaters, "forcing" your diet and "ethics" on your children, you go right ahead with what you're doing. When your kids end up morbidly obese with diabetes and heart disease, I sincerely hope that someone alerts cops and social workers to the hazardous, abusive diet you've imposed.





> In the American case, there was evidence that the parents intended to starve the child to death, then used the vegan diet as an excuse. I don't know about the Londoners.

----------


## Аньезка

> А мое первое в этом треде сообщение по сути вот что означало - не надо путать мораль и еду. Веги, аж чувствуется, как смакуют, (по-другому и не скажешь), слова "труп", "убийство", ну и тому подобные. Это что-то личное.


Спок, не путай свое болезненное восприятие с реальными фактами: гуляш на твоей тарелке - это не фрукт, не овощ, не бобовое, не орех... это убитое животное. Надо называть вещи своими именами, а не прятаться от реальности за розовыми очочками.

----------


## Спокойный

> Якобы вегетарианская диета и последствия со здоровьем у девочки притянуты за уши - даже обсуждать не хочется. Владеющим английским советую почитать комментарии к этой новости иностранцев. http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/new...cle4087734.ece


То-есть ты считаешь, что прямо с рождения можно ребенку не давать мяса и молочных продуктов и он вырастет точно таким же, как если ему всё это давать в пищу, главное - правильно составить рацион из овощей? Так?

----------


## Спокойный

> Спок, не путай свое болезненное восприятие с реальными фактами: гуляш на твоей тарелке - это не фрукт, не овощ, не бобовое, не орех... это убитое животное. Надо называть вещи своими именами, а не прятаться от реальности за розовыми очочками.


Трупики, ням-ням.

----------


## Аньезка

> То-есть ты считаешь, что прямо с рождения можно ребенку не давать мяса и молочных продуктов и он вырастет точно таким же, как если ему всё это давать в пищу, главное - правильно составить рацион из овощей? Так?


- Почему только из овощей? Есть еще соя, бобовые, орехи, фрукты, крупы... Я просто знаю много мамочек-веганов (одна из них, кста, культуристка) со здоровыми детьми, которые вообще не болеют, чтобы согласится с обратным. 

(кстати, в ответ Шубхару, эта тема с девочкой также может быть заказной - производители мяса также боятся пропаганды здорового образа жизни).

- Я много раз тут писала, что я не веган, а вегетарианка (даже перевели эту статью неправильно на русский). Т.е. я ем молочные продукты и яйца, и не вижу смысла исключать их из меню детей. (_Хотя, если честно, я просто перестраховываюсь, а веганов очень уважаю_). Этого достаточно, чтобы ТОЧНО не иметь проблем со здоровьем. Как опять же тут уже многим известно, я вегетарианка с 9-ти лет... и очень обиделась на своих родителей, когда узнала, ЧЕМ они меня кормили.  :Wink: 

Я считаю, что в мясе больше вреда для человека, чем пользы. 

А теперь, извини, откланиваюсь. Хватит уже толочь воду в ступе.

----------


## Спокойный

Aniezka, если бы родители этой девочки давали ей молочные продукты, не было бы проблем. И ты не веганка, а вегетарианка. Т.е. молочные продукты ешь, и ела, и даже яйца, ого! Зародышей цыплят!!! Пардон, не удержался.  :Big Grin:  Так вот в этом-то и всё дело, в границе разумного. И на твоём месте я бы не защищал родителей из этой статьи, а, наоборот, порицал. Не говорил бы уклончиво, что детям давать молочные продукты не так уж и обязательно, в общем-то,  :Big Grin: , а признал бы, что нужно, и назвал бы этих родителей идиотами. Вот я за такое вегетарианство.  :Big Grin:  За здоровое.

----------


## Поляков

> Зародышей цыплят!!! Пардон, не удержался.


Те яйца, которые продаются в магазинах, это не зародыши, а продукт куриной менструации.

----------


## Топпер

Даже не знаю теперь, что  есть после этого  :Frown:

----------


## Сигизмунд

А я не понимаю, чем плохо есть трупы? Особенное если отбросить жажду оздоровления своего временного тела. Чисто с моральной точки зрения я уже давно привык к употреблению трупов в пищу. (ещё в подростковом возрасте говорил что ем не курицу, а "мертвую курицу" и т.д.). И этим я не доставляю страданий живым существам, я же ем мертвых существ, а не живых.

----------


## Dondhup

Пусть все скорее станут Буддами тогда будет не важно что есть или не есть  :Smilie:

----------


## Санников

> Организм их плохо переваривает и очень долго, зашлаковываясь при этом. Не полезно.


"Зашлаковываться" что то может только есть пищеварительная система неправильно работает. К мясу это ни малейшего отношения не имеет. Вообще поддреживаю ту точку зрения, что само то понятие "шлаки" очень очень надумано. Буквально на прошлой неделе слышал рассказ о том как китайские "целители" лечат гайморит. Вставляют в нос какую то фигню с помощую которой вызывается обильно выделение слизи и прочего. Из одной ноздри может, говорят чуть не поллитровая банка дряни всякой вылезти. А потом говорят, вот дескать, это было у вас в пазухах. Типо вылечели. Развод все это, развод!

----------


## Ондрий

> (кстати, в ответ Шубхару, эта тема с девочкой также может быть заказной - производители мяса также боятся пропаганды здорового образа жизни).


Оно может выглядело бы как пропаганда, только детей-инвалидов и погибших из-за родителей-идиотов меньше не стало и легче не стало шотландской девочке.

Однакож... пропаганда ЧЕГО? Здорового естественного сбалансированного питания? Побольше бы такой пропаганды, вместо вашей сои-мутанта.

Считаю статистику, где тычат пальчем в 3 личных примера (про здоровых детей соседки-культуристки) - не репрезентативной.

В ответ тычу пальцем в пример Миларепы, который сидел на строгой веганской диете.. и его препятствия в практике покуда он не поел (почти цитирую) "здоровую полноценную пищу".

----
З.Ы. а) хрюшек жалко, чесслово б) вменяемых вегетарианцев-для-себя уважаю, но сам ем мясо

----------


## Huandi

> Даже не знаю теперь, что  есть после этого


А что дадут, то и есть  :Cool:

----------


## Топпер

Кажется, зашлаковался.

----------


## Буль

> Откройте любой бульварный журнал и вы там прочитаете кучу исследований по идеальной диете. Даже на новостных сайтах, которые я периодически просматриваю, время от времени проскакивает


Читать об *исследованиях* в бульварных или новостных изданиях???  :EEK!:

----------


## Буль

> Именно! Именно поэтому кишечник хищников в 2 раза короче кишечника травоядных! Чтоб долго не переваривать и не отравиться ненароком! Но это им не удается, даже естественный отбор не смог решить этой банальной задачки, например, коты в природе живут всего-то 12-15 лет.


Следовательно, если кормить кота исключительно вегетарианской пищей, то он проживёт значительно дольше? Как бы не так!  :Cool: 




> Как известно, средняя жизнь человека намного больше, естественно, за счет подписчиков журнала "Вегетерианец"


Ага, все мясоеды умирают молодыми, а вегетарианцы - глубокими здоровыми во всех отношениях стариками! Как бы не так!  :Cool:

----------


## ullu

> Вот список для грамотного питания
> Если кушать так, то будет вам счастье.


Ага, особенно мне понравилось

НАПИТКИ все газированные напитки фирмы Coca-Cola: 
Cherry,
Cola,
Sprite Fanta.

Особенно последнее кушаю когда желудочные гномики не могут найти монетки, котрые я съела за обедом, потому что те не блестят, и из-за этого монетки лежат в животе и создают чувство тяжести. Что бы они заблестели я запиваю обед Фантой.
А если на завтрак гвозди, то можно пить Фанта прямо с утра, тогда гвозди падают в желудок, растворяются и не создают зашлакованности.

----------


## Топпер

По крайней мере перед Б-гом у вас задолженностей не будет.

----------


## ullu

Ну хоть что-то )

----------


## Вова Л.

> Читать об *исследованиях* в бульварных или новостных изданиях???


А какая разница? Факт же в том, что исследование проводилось, а не в том, что его опубликовал бульварный журнал. Можно конечно читать какой-нибудь Журнал Американского пищеварительного общества...

Вот буквально сегодня проичтал о одном исследовании (правда не о питании):
Ученые: Ежедневная чистка зубов может вызвать серьезную болезнь сердца
Ну опубликовано на новостном сайте, но они же его не сами придумали...

----------


## Поляков

> 12-летняя шотландка, посаженная родителями на строгую вегетарианскую диету, попала в больницу


Я сегодня на улице видел такую картину: мальчик лет трех с мамой на лавочке. В одной руке у него банка Фанты, в другой - чипсы Читос. Вот это жесткач.

----------


## Neroli

> Я сегодня на улице видел такую картину: мальчик лет трех с мамой на лавочке. В одной руке у него банка Фанты, в другой - чипсы Читос. Вот это жесткач.


Зато не трупы!

----------


## Поляков

> Зато не трупы!


Это пока не трупы.

----------


## Топпер

Трупы будут потом. После 15 лет употребления  :Smilie:

----------


## Huandi

Трупы из всех нас будут в любом случае, что бы мы не ели.

----------


## Ондрий

Самые долгожители - кавказцы! Правильное мясо, правильное вино, правильные фрукты, правильные специи, правильный воздух, правильная природа, отсутствие офисной городской душиловки => долгая жизнь. 

сам там был.. видел..

----------


## Топпер

Конечно, у кого, что болит......
но у меня, когда получаю рассылку по этой теме и вижу слова "шотландская девочка...."
почему то, уже третий день, возникает стойкое прочтение: "шотландская девочка приняла ислам"  :Smilie:

----------


## Этэйла

> Следовательно, если кормить кота исключительно вегетарианской пищей, то он проживёт значительно дольше? Как бы не так!


У меня котенок 6-ти месяцев, был вегетарианцем, ел капусту, морковь, вместо молока, сок томатный пил.., короче оч странный котенок, так за мухой с 13 этажа сеганул, вот и все вегетарианство...насчет зашлакованности утверждать не могу, а вот с кармой не поспоришь :Frown:

----------


## Топпер

Я бы тоже, с такой диеты, сиганул бы за мясной мухой, да с 13 этажа  :Frown:

----------


## Этэйла

> Я бы тоже, с такой диеты, сиганул бы за мясной мухой, да с 13 этажа


ага, вы подумали, я его насильно, овосчи чтоль запихивала, не, он просто ничего содержащее мясо не жрал,даже рыбу(исключением была икра) однако коньяк ему  оч нравился :EEK!: (с пальца слизывал :Smilie: )морщился , жуть) короче гурманил :Smilie:

----------


## andykh

> Ага, особенно мне понравилось
> 
> НАПИТКИ все газированные напитки фирмы Coca-Cola: 
> Cherry,
> Cola,
> Sprite Fanta.
> 
> Особенно последнее кушаю когда желудочные гномики не могут найти монетки, котрые я съела за обедом, потому что те не блестят, и из-за этого монетки лежат в животе и создают чувство тяжести. Что бы они заблестели я запиваю обед Фантой.
> А если на завтрак гвозди, то можно пить Фанта прямо с утра, тогда гвозди падают в желудок, растворяются и не создают зашлакованности.


Старая информация, кола вроде уже не кошерная. Там используется краситель "на червячках"

----------


## Skyku

Мне еще вот что интересно.
Количество растений приходится съедать больше, чтобы наестся. Где вегетарианцы и веганы берут чистые растения, без нитратов и прочей химии? (о генно-модифицированных - отдельный разговор)
Одно дело ссылаться на прошлый и ранее век, а другое - рекомендовать сейчас забивать желудки пропитанными удобрениями растениями.
Тем более что - статистики то пока нет, по результатам вегетарианского питания тем что можно купить сейчас в городе. Все эти домыслы - мы, вегетарианцы, умрем в здоровом 90летнем теле - пока такие же как реклама одного метода: "Я знаю как прожить 150 лет!" когда автору фразы только 60.

И про возраст котов, которые умирают "рано" потому что мясоеды - позабавило  :Smilie:

----------


## Вова Л.

> Мне еще вот что интересно.
> Количество растений приходится съедать больше, чтобы наестся.


Неправда - по каллорийности крупы, рис не уступают мясу. Можно прекрасно наесться. Кроме того, есть различные продукты из сои и т.д.




> Где вегетарианцы и веганы берут чистые растения, без нитратов и прочей химии? (о генно-модифицированных - отдельный разговор)


А где вы берете чистое мясо без гормонов и прочей химии?

----------


## Топпер

> Неправда - по каллорийности крупы, рис не уступают мясу.


Вспомнился перестроечный анекдот:

Во время потепления отношений, в порядке обмена опытом, приехали наши тыловики к американским в гости, посмотреть на потенциального противника живьём, так сказать.
И вот, ходят они по расположению, смотрят быт американских солдат. Зашли, значит и в столовую.
- А как, - спрашивают- у вас солдаты питаются? Насколько полноценно?
- Наши солдаты получают в сутки три тысячи килокалорий, - говорят американские снабженцы.
- Не может такого быть! - восклицают наши. - не верим просто, как Станиславский!
- Почему? - удивляются американские вояки
- Ну *физически* не может солдат съесть два мешка брюквы в день, - отвечают наши.

----------


## Skyku

> Неправда - по каллорийности крупы, рис не уступают мясу. Можно прекрасно наесться. Кроме того, есть различные продукты из сои и т.д.


Калорийность уже не считается единственным критерием "сытности" еды. Из того что мне известно более показателен - количество глюкозы в крови.

Но важно не это.
Известно что есть люди склонные к полноте, а есть объедающиеся тортами и все равно худые. Эта склонность - чей выбор?
Думаю точно такая же есть склонность к вегетарианской еде и мясоедству. И то что вегетарианцам дается легко и без проблем для их тел, для другого может оказаться столь тяжелым, что и не будет он пытаться переломить свой обмен веществ.
мораль - не нужно вегетаринцам насаждать мясо, как и наоборот.




> А где вы берете чистое мясо без гормонов и прочей химии?


Вопрос количества. И "начинки".
Подсчетов думаю таких и нет, но количество тех же пестицидов съестся с мясом гораздо меньше чем если уплетать "салатики с турецкими помидорами"
Хотя да, растениям не делают прививки как животным от всяких заболеваний.
И препараты для быстрого набора массы вполне могут быть причиной ожирения.

Но кто сказал что мясоед обязан есть мясо постоянно?

Добавлю еще по поводу диетологов, которые по большей части "шарлатаны".
А такие они потому, что оперируют неизученными наукой процессами, а "предположениями"
Далека наука от четкого понимания химических процессов в клетке. От их же описания при взаимодействии клеток. От точного расчета генетических предрасположенностей. А о связи сознания и химии в теле - так вообще молчок.
Но диетологи нередко уже браво рапортуют о НаучноДоказанных Фактах.

Если бы наука действительно все так хорошо знала, то в первую очередь победила бы рак и СПИД, а уж потом пришла бы на помощь вегетарианцам в изучении "шлаков".

Вегетарианцам и их трибунным диетологам же требуется показать факты в качестве аргументов:
1. Еще не так давно мясо могли себе позволить немногие. А те что могли - ели дичь, "эклогически чистую". И продолжительность и качество жизни было больше и лучше чем
2. сегодня едим пропитанную пестицидами и гербицидами растительную пищу. Едим мясо напичканное гормонами, да еще и приготовленное фаст-фудом, и болеем без перерыва и продолжительность жизни падает! И дети от такой еды мрут, что женщины вынуждены рожать по 10ку, авось парочка хронически больных доживет до 16ти лет.

Покажите, и тогда все будет так очевидно, как любят заявлять вегетарианцы.

----------


## Вова Л.

> Но важно не это.
> Известно что есть люди склонные к полноте, а есть объедающиеся тортами и все равно худые. Эта склонность - чей выбор?
> Думаю точно такая же есть склонность к вегетарианской еде и мясоедству. И то что вегетарианцам дается легко и без проблем для их тел, для другого может оказаться столь тяжелым, что и не будет он пытаться переломить свой обмен веществ.
> мораль - не нужно вегетаринцам насаждать мясо, как и наоборот.


Какое все это имеет отношение к тому, что крупами и рисом наестся не сложнее, чем мясом?




> И препараты для быстрого набора массы вполне могут быть причиной ожирения.


при чем тут *препараты*  для быстрого набора массы?  :Confused: 




> Но кто сказал что мясоед обязан есть мясо постоянно?


Не знаю. А кто это сказал?




> Вегетарианцам и их трибунным диетологам же требуется показать факты в качестве аргументов:
> 1. Еще не так давно мясо могли себе позволить немногие. А те что могли - ели дичь, "эклогически чистую". И продолжительность и качество жизни было больше и лучше чем
> 2. сегодня едим пропитанную пестицидами и гербицидами растительную пищу. Едим мясо напичканное гормонами, да еще и приготовленное фаст-фудом, и болеем без перерыва и продолжительность жизни падает! И дети от такой еды мрут, что женщины вынуждены рожать по 10ку, авось парочка хронически больных доживет до 16ти лет.


Я не совсем понял - вегитарианцам нужно доказать, что сейчас падает продолжительность и качество жизни? Зачем? Тем более, что это не так.

----------


## Этэйла

> А где вы берете чистое мясо без гормонов и прочей химии?


Да на ферме у себя  :Smilie: )
Конечно, если в мясе не уверен, зачем его кушать, а колбаса вообще не мясо :Confused: 
А если осмысливать, каждый кусочек съедобного, так не легче -ли на солнцеедение перейти? :Smilie:

----------


## Вова Л.

> Да на ферме у себя )
> Конечно, если в мясе не уверен, зачем его кушать, а колбаса вообще не мясо
> А если осмысливать, каждый кусочек съедобного, так не легче -ли на солнцеедение перейти?


Не спорю.

----------


## Этэйла

[QUOTE=Вова Л.;210584
Я не совсем понял - вегитарианцам нужно доказать, что сейчас падает продолжительность и качество жизни? Зачем? Тем более, что это не так.[/QUOTE]
У взрослых вегитарианцев, качество не падает, здесь разговор про детей (не ошибаюсь?), ну давайте возьмем среднестатистического вегитарианца, и как там у него здоровечко? а еще есть вынужденные вегитарианцы(на что деньги есть, то и употребляют в писчу :Frown: )...
давайте уже тогда говорить о осознанном веги...., как к этой
 девочке  отнести  и вообще к  нашим детям..
Дадим возможность нашим детям самостоятельно вибрать еду(ограничевая, в шурупорастворителях и прочей лабуде), если это возможно, а когда не возможно, это другой вопрос, бум кормить чем есть, чтоб раньше времени, как говорят "пинетки не отъехали"..грубо..да...

----------


## Вова Л.

> У взрослых вегитарианцев, качество не падает, здесь разговор про детей (не ошибаюсь?),


Я сразу написал, что с детским питанием нужно быть осторожным.




> ну давайте возьмем среднестатистического вегитарианца, и как там у него здоровечко?


Давайте возьмем. А где?




> Дадим возможность нашим детям самостоятельно вибрать еду(ограничевая, в шурупорастворителях и прочей лабуде), если это возможно, а когда не возможно, это другой вопрос, бум кормить чем есть, чтоб раньше времени, как говорят "пинетки не отъехали"..грубо..да...


Это невозможно ни когда есть возможность, ни когда ее нет, так как родителям все-равно приходится решать за ребенка, чем его кормить, так как сам за себя он решить физически не может. А когда он взрослеет, то, конечно, выберет то, к чему привык (в большинстве случаев).

----------


## Этэйла

> Это невозможно ни когда есть возможность, ни когда ее нет, так как родителям все-равно приходится решать за ребенка, чем его кормить, так как сам за себя он решить физически не может.


Да ладно Владимир вы говорите, о тех детях, которым все на блюдечке с коемочкой приносят, а те кто растет на улице(образно) сам решает, что есть, а что нет, и эти дети, даже иногда не ставят вкусовые акценты на писчу :Smilie: , ладно не полезу в дебри, хотя из них выростают настоящии разбойники, и "неменее" буддисты :Smilie: 
есть нужно, то, что на данный момент переваривается, и что способствует в данный момент продолжению жизни, соответсвенно, для твоего развития.....конечно утрирую, но так оно и есть :Cry:  нелепая смерть от голода

----------


## Вова Л.

> Да ладно Владимир вы говорите, о тех детях, которым все на блюдечке с коемочкой приносят, а те кто растет на улице(образно) сам решает, что есть, а что нет, и эти дети, даже иногда не ставят вкусовые акценты на писчу, ладно не полезу в дебри, хотя из них выростают настоящии разбойники, и "неменее" буддисты


Если ребенок живет на улице, то как же он может решать, что ему есть? что найдет (дадут), то и ест. кто в семье тоже не может решать. Решать может только тот, кто сам зарабатывает себе на хлеб (да и то не всегда).




> есть нужно, то, что на данный момент переваривается, и что способствует в данный момент продолжению жизни, соответсвенно, для твоего развития.....


Конгениально!  :Kiss:

----------


## Иилья

Не делайте из еды культа!(с) :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Skyku

> Какое все это имеет отношение к тому, что крупами и рисом наестся не сложнее, чем мясом?


Прямое. Потому что как кому.




> при чем тут препараты  для быстрого набора массы?


При том что животных такими кормят. Речь то шла о том что и мяса "чистого" не найти, как и растительной пищи.




> Я не совсем понял - вегитарианцам нужно доказать, что сейчас падает продолжительность и качество жизни? Зачем? Тем более, что это не так.


А раз не так, то никаких серьезных доказательств у вегетарианцев и нет.
Вот объясните, почему нужно есть только пустую кашу?

По крайней мере фактор мясоед ты или вегетарианец - малозначим в деле здоровья и продолжительности жизни.
То есть "здоровый образ жизни" не тождествен вегетарианству. И не исключается мясоедством, как то бездоказательно утверждают вегетарианцы.




> Не делайте из еды культа!(с)


И прежде всего из вегетарианства.

Вообще, разговоры с вегетарианцами напоминают разговоры с линуксоидами.
И первые и вторые - фаны, и потому в своих оппонентах тоже видят - фанов  :Smilie: 
Приходится оправдываться, что мне вообще-то все равно что я мясоед, а ты вегетарианец. Не хошь, не ешь, но зачем нужно понапридумывать всяких доводов для перевоспитания другого? Ладно бы проверенные были, как например уже не вызывающая сомнений статистика о влиянии курения табака на здоровье. А то - "Некоторые диетологи сказали".

----------


## Вова Л.

> А раз не так, то никаких серьезных доказательств у вегетарианцев и нет. Вот объясните, почему нужно есть только пустую кашу?


Лично я стараюсь не употреблять мясо, чтобы не способствовать убийству животных.




> По крайней мере фактор мясоед ты или вегетарианец - малозначим в деле здоровья и продолжительности жизни.


ЕС 17-й Кармапа говорил, что отказ (или сокращение) употребления мяса продляет жизнь учителя.




> Вообще, разговоры с вегетарианцами напоминают разговоры с линуксоидами.
> И первые и вторые - фаны, и потому в своих оппонентах тоже видят - фанов
> Приходится оправдываться, что мне вообще-то все равно что я мясоед, а ты вегетарианец. Не хошь, не ешь, но зачем нужно понапридумывать всяких доводов для перевоспитания другого? Ладно бы проверенные были, как например уже не вызывающая сомнений статистика о влиянии курения табака на здоровье. А то - "Некоторые диетологи сказали".


А сами не пытаетесь что-то доказать, рассказывая, что вегитарианцам негде взять "чистые" овощи и т.д. Следуйте своему же совету - "хошь, ешь, но зачем нужно понапридумывать всяких доводов для перевоспитания другого?"

----------


## Skyku

> Лично я стараюсь не употреблять мясо, чтобы не способствовать убийству животных


Это уже другой аспект вопроса. К диетологии и физическому здоровью отношения не имеющий.




> А сами не пытаетесь что-то доказать, рассказывая, что вегитарианцам негде взять "чистые" овощи и т.д. Следуйте своему же совету - "хошь, ешь, но зачем нужно понапридумывать всяких доводов для перевоспитания другого?"


Я всего лишь указал на "сказки" диетологов.

----------


## Аньезка

Универсальный аргумент на все "аргументы" типа "Подавляющее большинство диетологов считают, что вегетарианство противопоказано детям."

Этот документ - официальное мнение ADA (Американская Ассоциация Диетологов) по поводу вегетарианства и веганства.
http://www.eatright.org/cps/rde/xchg...3_ENU_HTML.htm

И ключевая фраза из этого документа: "Well-planned vegan and other types of vegetarian diets are appropriate for all stages of the life cycle, including during pregnancy, lactation, infancy, childhood and adolescence"

Обсуждение на русском тут: http://community.livejournal.com/ru_...an/495366.html

----------


## Skyku

> Универсальный аргумент на все "аргументы" типа "Подавляющее большинство диетологов считают, что вегетарианство противопоказано детям."


Потому что обратное - не проверено, не доказано, и аргументы - липовые и "шарлатанские". А первое - веками и было. 
И вдруг, вегетарианцы открыли что жили и ели то неправильно! Человечество оказывается в опасности, отравилось насмерть мясом, и конец ему скоро прийдет!




> Обсуждение на русском тут


Оно мне и на русском не нужно. Я то культов из еды или не-еды не делаю.

----------


## Ондрий

....... одни родители уже послушали это "мнение". Результат - в начале топика.

----------


## Этэйла

> Универсальный аргумент на все "аргументы" типа "Подавляющее большинство диетологов считают, что вегетарианство противопоказано детям."
> 
> Этот документ - официальное мнение ADA Этот документ - официальное мнение ADA (Американская Ассоциация Диетологов) по поводу вегетарианства и веганства. по поводу вегетарианства и веганства.
> http://www.eatright.org/cps/rde/xchg...3_ENU_HTML.htm
> 
> /url]


Почему мы приводим факты  официальное мнение ADA (Американская Ассоциация Диетологов по поводу вегетарианства и веганства.
Чего мы все тогда проживаем тут, а не там где все эти исследования проведины, мое мнение, там дольше проживешь на овосчах, чем на мясе(хотя все продуты пости там являются генно-модифицированные, чего вообще сравниваем наш рацион и их...
Могу подсказать проверенный вариант травле крыс, соей накормите :Smilie:  не верите испробуйте...

----------


## Спокойный

Споры между мясоедами и вегетарианцами бесконечны, и вот почему.
Неожиданный вывод, но вполне соответствующий действительности, если присмотреться.
Вот он. Да потому что вегетарианцы НЕ живут сколь-либо заметно дольше, чем мясоеды, и НЕ являются более здоровыми. То-есть невооруженному глазу НЕ видна польза от вегетарианства. И именно поэтому у апологетов оного в аргументации присутствуют элементы религиозного культа :-), что просто фактов как таковых - недостаточно. :-) Ну нет такого, что все вегетарианцы, или даже просто значитальная их часть живут хоты бы лет на 20 больше мясоедов, нет, и всё тут. :-)
А раз нет, то приходится смешивать в одну кучу и мораль, и карму, и давать ссылки на всякие левые и правые исследования и т.п., лишь бы сделать свою позицию более устойчивой, а аргументацию весомой. :-)

----------


## Huandi

Когда человек в чем-то сомневается, он старается в этом убедить других.

----------


## Спокойный

> Когда человек в чем-то сомневается, он старается в этом убедить других.


Как афоризм мысль интересная, хотя обратное и не верно,- если человек в чем-то другого убеждает, то это не значит, что он в этом сомневается.  :Cool:

----------


## Skyku

> То-есть невооруженному глазу НЕ видна польза от вегетарианства.


Не видна она еще и глядя на меню кухонь народов мира.
Вегетарианствующим диетологам тоже нужно бы объяснить наличие в них мяса и прочих компонент животного происхождения. Как и факт что человечество таки выжило, приумножилось и расселилось почти везде, не смотря на такие невегетарианские кухни, и неправильную кормежку своих детей.

----------


## Ануруддха

> Вот он. Да потому что вегетарианцы НЕ живут сколь-либо заметно дольше, чем мясоеды, и НЕ являются более здоровыми.


Спокойный, а у вас действительно есть статистические данные по этому вопросу? Ссылку на подтвержденный источник пожалуйста.

----------


## Спокойный

> Спокойный, а у вас действительно есть статистические данные по этому вопросу? Ссылку на подтвержденный источник пожалуйста.


Все, кто едят огурцы - умирают.  :Cool:  Это общеизвестный факт.
А если серьезно, то вообще-то я о том и сказал, что *если* бы были хоть какие-то сколь-либо достоверные сведения про влияние вегетарианства на продолжительность жизни и здоровье, то мы бы о них знали, и других доказательств не требовалось бы в пользу вегетарианства. Все бы просто видели - вот вегетарианец - в 70 лет выглядит на 40. Или вот вегетарианец - дожил до 90 и выглядит на 70. Но я ни о чем подобном не слышал, а Вы? А те случаи, которые, казалось бы можно зачислить на этот счёт, тонут в статистике точно так же доживших до 90 лет НЕ вегетарианцев. У меня бабушке 92 года. Ест всё подряд всю жизнь, плюс комод рядом с кроватью, полный лекарств. В здравом уме абсолютно. 
Поэтому неправильно требовать отдельно статистику вегетарианцев, доживших до какого-то возраста. Если их идея верна, то они должны *в массе* своей жить *заметно* дольше мясоедов, а это не так.

----------


## Ануруддха

Ну в общем данных у вас НЕТ.

----------


## Спокойный

> Ну в общем данных у вас НЕТ.


Каких?

----------


## Вова Л.

> А если серьезно, то вообще-то я о том и сказал, что *если* бы были хоть какие-то сколь-либо достоверные сведения про влияние вегетарианства на продолжительность жизни и здоровье, то мы бы о них знали, и других доказательств не требовалось бы в пользу вегетарианства. Все бы просто видели - вот вегетарианец - в 70 лет выглядит на 40. Или вот вегетарианец - дожил до 90 и выглядит на 70. Но я ни о чем подобном не слышал, а Вы? А те случаи, которые, казалось бы можно зачислить на этот счёт, тонут в статистике точно так же доживших до 90 лет НЕ вегетарианцев. У меня бабушке 92 года. Ест всё подряд всю жизнь, плюс комод рядом с кроватью, полный лекарств. В здравом уме абсолютно. 
> Поэтому неправильно требовать отдельно статистику вегетарианцев, доживших до какого-то возраста. Если их идея верна, то они должны *в массе* своей жить *заметно* дольше мясоедов, а это не так.


Речь даже не в том, есть такие доказательства, или нет. Но не все же на этой планете делается для того, чтобы прожить дольше. Ну нет доказательств того, что те, кто не ворует живет дольше тех, кто ворует. Нет доказательств того, что те, кто не убивает (животных) живет дольше тех, кто убивает и т.д. У людей может быть еще и какая-то другая мотивация в отказе от мяса. Далай Лама, Кармапа и многие другие учителя всячески приветсвтуют вегитарианство. Далай-лама говорил, что если человек хочет отказаться от употребления мяса, то его в этом нужно поддерживать. Если не можешь (не хочешь) отказываться от мяса - ешь, но зачем эти нападки на вегетарианцев? Если человек задумал хорошее дело, а вы его пытаетесь отговорить, или вызвать в нем сожаление об этом, то это одно из нарушений обета бодхисаттвы (кто забыл - мы тут на буддийском форме).

----------


## Huandi

Обет бодхисаттвы - уничтожить всех живых существ. Не все верно это понимают, правда.

----------


## Спокойный

Вова Л., смотрим заглавный пост треда.

----------


## Вова Л.

> Вова Л., смотрим заглавный пост треда.


ну так вы ж начали писать про вегитарианство вобщем, а не про питание детей по-вегетаринански.

----------


## Huandi

Кроме хорошего, в вегетарианстве бывает и плохое. Например, есть тенденция подмены учения диетой. Мясоед не считает, что он спасает живых существ, поедая трупы. А вегетарианцы часто считают, что спасают, не поедая их трупы. Вместо реальной помощи, думают о диете. Да еще и считаемой полезной для себя. Вот это, что-ли, настоящий подвиг бодхисаттвы - улучшать свою жизнь диетой? Надо заменить тезисы - "вегетарианстов вредно, да пусть я порчу свое здоровье, но делаю это осмысленно, из убеждений". Вот тогда все будет верно - подвиг настоящего бодхисаттвы.

Тему я развивать не буду, спор в общем-то бессмысленен.

----------


## Вова Л.

> Кроме хорошего, в вегетарианстве бывает и плохое. Например, есть тенденция подмены учения диетой. Мясоед не считает, что он спасает живых существ, поедая трупы. А вегетарианцы часто считают, что спасают, не поедая их трупы. Вместо реальной помощи, думают о диете. Да еще и считаемой полезной для себя. Вот это, что-ли, настоящий подвиг бодхисаттвы - улучшать свою жизнь диетой? Надо заменить тезисы - "вегетарианстов вредно, да пусть я порчу свое здоровье, но делаю это осмысленно, из убеждений". Вот тогда все будет верно.


Да уж кому, как не Вам знать, что счиатет вегетарианец. Всеведающий Вы наш...

----------


## Huandi

Напишите, как считаете Вы на самом деле. Чего же проще - корректно сформулировать собственные мысли?

Что именно служит мотивацией - 1. забота о жс 2. забота о своем здоровье 3. забота о жс путем заботы о своем здоровье, или забота о своем здоровье потому, что надо помогать всем жс (обычно так - все вперемешку)?  Напишите свой вариант.

----------


## Huandi

Что является целью родителей, кормящих детей вегетарианской пищей? Заботы об их нравственности? Или забота о здоровье? Или опять все вперемешку (то есть, по глупости)?

Разные мотивы могут сочетаться, но их нельзя смешивать, в частности в аргументации. А именно смешение и наблюдается. Если же нет смешение, то каждый мотив следует рассматривать отдельно, не усиливая его аргументацией из другого мотива.

----------


## Вова Л.

> Напишите, как считаете Вы на самом деле. Чего же проще - корректно сформулировать собственные мысли?


Все просто. Во-первых, чтобы прокормить икс человек, которые едят мясо нужно убить игрек животных, если кто-то мясо не ест, животных нужно будет убить меньше. Плюс слова учителей о пользе вегетарианства (к примеру, стенограмма учения 17-го Кармапы на прошлогоднем Кагью монламе - английский). Плюс мне не сложно обходиться без мяса. Я, конечно, не думаю, что спасаю этим планету, но все-таки, думаю, что какая-то польза от этого есть. Никого в этом убеждать не собираюсь.

А чего Вы так разошлись - не понимаю. Может, и есть такие, кто из вегетарианства делают предмет гордости. Но кто-то и из практики Дхармы может сделать средство для тешения своего эго. Это не означает, что практику Дхармы не надо поощрять, или от нее отговаривать, или гордиться тем, что не практикуешь.

Вы немного добавили пост. Ответ - вариант первый - плюс рекомендации учителей.

----------


## Huandi

Вова Л., то есть, лично Вы не считаете, что вегетарианство полезно для Вашего здоровья? И не едите мясо исключительно потому, что полагаете, что на фермах родится меньше животных (как-то там повлияете на место рождения новых живых существ). Это Ваше право, тут нет ничего плохого. В этом треде обсуждался вред или польза именно для здоровья.

Повторюсь: смешивать аргументы из разных мотиваций логически недопустимо.

----------


## Huandi

В случае, если бы родители той девочки придерживались позиции Вовы Л., ее можно было бы сформулировать следующим образом - "пусть нашему ребенку будет плохо, но мы постараемся, чтобы когда-нибудь в будущем на фермах рождалось меньше животных." Заметьте, я нигде не утрирую. Все становится ясно, если ясно и честно выражается.

----------


## Вова Л.

> Вова Л., то есть, лично Вы не считаете, что вегетарианство полезно для Вашего здоровья?


Я считаю, что вегетарианство по крайней мере не вредно.




> В этом треде обсуждался вред или польза именно для здоровья.


Ну просто люди начали требовать объяснить, зачем отказываться от мяса, если нет пользы. Так что мотивация тут всегда будет привязана.




> Повторюсь: смешивать аргументы из разных мотиваций логически недопустимо.


Почему нельзя? Если человек считает, что вегетарианство хорошо для его здоровья и хорошо для жс, то что в этом логически неправильного?

----------


## Вова Л.

> В случае, если бы родители той девочки придерживались позиции Вовы Л., ее можно было бы сформулировать следующим образом - "пусть нашему ребенку будет плохо, но мы постараемся, чтобы когда-нибудь в будущем на фермах рождалось меньше животных." Заметьте, я нигде не утрирую. Все становится ясно, если ясно и честно выражается.


Нет, позиция была бы такая "Вегетарианство для нашему ребенку не повредит + это поможет животным."

----------


## Huandi

> Я считаю, что вегетарианство по крайней мере не вредно.


Ребенку же повредило. А если Вы вдруг убедитесь во вреде для собственного здоровья - откажетесь от вегетарианства?




> Почему нельзя? Если человек считает, что вегетарианство хорошо для его здоровья и хорошо для жс, то что в этом логически неправильного?


Неправильно смешивать аргументацию, так как это идиотизм. Надо обсуждать раздельно. А затем, если аргументы будут противоречить, взвесить, что лучше.

----------


## Huandi

> Нет, позиция была бы такая "Вегетарианство для нашему ребенку не повредит + это поможет животным."


То есть, заботы о здоровье ребенка тут нет(у гипотетических родителей, у тех конкретных скорее какая-то другая позиция), а есть только мнение (на практике оказавшееся ошибочным), что не будет вреда?

Некорректно - животным не поможет, а именно уменьшит количество вновь рожденных на фермах. Те жс, что не родятся на фермах, может родятся вообще не животными.

----------


## Вова Л.

> Ребенку же повредило. А если Вы вдруг убедитесь во вреде для собственного здоровья - откажетесь от вегетарианства?


Ну они же не знали. Если увижу, что для моего здоровья вред, то, конечно, откажусь - так и советовал Далай лама.




> Неправильно смешивать аргументацию, так как это идиотизм. Надо обсуждать раздельно. А затем, если аргументы будут противоречить, взвесить, что лучше.


Но ведь не обязательно работает только одна аргументация. Допустим, что вегетарианство полезно для здоровья, то почему этот аргумент должен быть исключен? Взвешивать нужно только, когда аргументы противоречат, а не когда они взаимодополняют.

----------


## Вова Л.

> То есть, заботы о здоровье ребенка тут нет(у гипотетических родителей, у тех конкретных скорее какая-то другая позиция), а есть только мнение (на практике оказавшееся ошибочным), что не будет вреда?


У гипотетических родителей есть мнение, что подобное питание даст результат в развитии ребенка не хуже, чем мясное.




> Некорректно - животным не поможет, а именно уменьшит количество вновь рожденных на фермах. Те жс, что не родятся на фермах, может родятся вообще не животными.


Поможет животным, потому что их не будут убивать. если вас кто-то не рассматривает в качестве обеда, то Вам это явно поможет.

----------


## Huandi

> Если увижу, что для моего здоровья вред, то, конечно, откажусь


Это правильно. Но для взрослого человека, если он живет в легких условиях, возможно любое питание - человек же всеяден.




> Допустим, что вегетарианство полезно для здоровья, то почему этот аргумент должен быть исключен?


Нельзя смешивать аргументацию означает, что нельзя доказывать полезность для здоровья привлечением аргументов полезности для животных. И наоборот - нельзя доказывать полезность для животных, добавляя "ведь вам это не вредно". Нельзя усиливать эмоционально один мотив другим - это приводит к ложным умозаключениям.




> У гипотетических родителей есть мнение, что подобное питание даст результат в развитии ребенка не хуже, чем мясное.


Мнение ложное, как выяснилось




> Поможет животным, потому что их не будут убивать. если вас кто-то не рассматривает в качестве обеда, то Вам это явно поможет.


Всех животных родившихся на фермах для мяса - убьют. Тех, что не родятся для этого, нельзя называть "спасенными животными". Поэтому, Ваш тезис ошибочен.

----------


## Huandi

Я обещал не спорить на эту тему, но не удержался. Так как все аргументы сказаны, и нового ничего не добавить, то опять пообещаю. Отвечу только в случае точно сформулированного силлогизма на мои доводы.  :Smilie:

----------


## Вова Л.

> Нельзя смешивать аргументацию означает, что нельзя доказывать полезность для здоровья привлечением аргументов полезности для животных. И наоборот - нельзя доказывать полезность для животных, добавляя "ведь вам это не вредно". Нельзя усиливать эмоционально один мотив другим - это приводит к ложным умозаключениям.


Полезность для здоровья, конечно, нельзя доказывать, указывая на полезность для животных. Но полезность вегетарианства в целом можно доказывать и полезностью для здоровья и полезностью для животных. 




> Мнение ложное, как выяснилось


не будем подменивать понятия - вредной оказалась именно так веганская диета, которую они использовали, а не вегетарианская диета в целом.




> Всех животных родившихся на фермах для мяса - убьют. Тех, что не родятся для этого, нельзя называть "спасенными животными". Поэтому, Ваш тезис ошибочен.


Ладно, скажем так - это поможет сократить бизнес, связанный с убийством животных, а от этого, конечно, есть польза.

----------


## Топпер

Сегодня звонил сестре. Поговорили. Она рассказала мне о том, что по соседству в садоводстве живут кошатники, которые дают приют бродячим кошкам. Собрали 30 шт.
На соседей кошатники смотрят немного свысока т.к. никто более не проявляет такого сострадания к бродячим животным.

Котят, рождающихся в браках у этих 30 кошек (количество котят примерно понятно) - топят.

----------


## Вова Л.

> Я обещал не спорить на эту тему, но не удержался. Так как все аргументы сказаны, и нового ничего не добавить, то опять пообещаю. Отвечу только в случае точно сформулированного силлогизма на мои доводы.


Правильно - лучше не спорьте. Если человек бросил в банку нищему рубь, то глупо расспрашивать о его мотивации, а потом потом пытаться доказать, что она неправильная только потому, что Вы рубля не кинули. Может, вы считаете, что нищий его пропьет, может, Вам жалко, может, Вам самим рубь нужен - кто знает. Ваша мотивация - это Ваше дело, моя - мое.

----------


## Huandi

Пообещал молчать, но все равно напишу. Но постараюсь не провоцировать полемику.

Нет никакого "вегетарианства в целом". Как нет и "буддизма в целом", и даже "человека в целом". Есть конкретные случаи отказа от употребления мяса, есть конкретные разные мотивы, разные причины.




> это поможет сократить бизнес, связанный с убийством животных


Хороший мотив - "я не ем мясо, так как возможно это сократит бизнес, связанный с убийством животных". Но, так как такое сокращение слишком гипотетическое, то наверное можно заменить на что-то вроде "из-за несогласия с таким бизнесом". Что-то вроде формы индивидуального протеста.

----------


## Спокойный

> не будем подменивать понятия - вредной оказалась именно так веганская диета, которую они использовали, а не вегетарианская диета в целом.


А кто-нибудь это признал из здешних вегетарианцев?

----------


## Вова Л.

> Хороший мотив - "я не ем мясо, так как возможно сократит бизнес, связанный с убийством животных". Но, так как такое сокращение слишком гипотическое, то наверное можно заменить на что-то вроде "из-за несогласия с таким бизнесом". Что-то вроде формы индивидуального протеста.


Не надо додумывать то, чего я не писал.

----------


## Вова Л.

> А кто-нибудь это признал из здешних вегетарианцев?


Почитайте первые посты - там написали, что диета веганская и неправильная.

----------


## Спокойный

> Что признал?


А я там отцитировал.

----------


## Вова Л.

> А я там отцитировал.


уже ответил

----------


## Huandi

> Не надо додумывать то, чего я не писал.


Я вам свои слова не приписывал. Ваш мотив основывается на предположении, что возможно неедение мяса повлияет на бизнес. Так как мы исключили из мотивов возможность помощи конкретным существам, то осталась только опора на это предположение, которое весьма сомнительно. Вот я и хотел вам помочь - нашел более устойчивый в диспуте мотив. Вам не надо - может кто-то еще использует.  :Smilie:

----------


## Этэйла

> Все, кто едят огурцы - умирают.  Это общеизвестный факт.
> 
> Поэтому неправильно требовать отдельно статистику вегетарианцев, доживших до какого-то возраста. Если их идея верна, то они должны *в массе* своей жить *заметно* дольше мясоедов, а это не так.


Согласна про огурцы, тока эта статистика относится к раковым заболеваниям, нельзя показать статистику методом исключения продуктов, это уже будет не статистика....

----------


## Этэйла

> Все просто. Во-первых, чтобы прокормить икс человек, которые едят мясо нужно убить игрек животных, если кто-то мясо не ест, животных нужно будет убить меньше.


а как быть с теми людьми, которые едят, то что есть..мясо, так мясо, крупа, так крупа...как сюда преплести.
чегото все мыслят категориями, если уж осознанно быть вегетарианцем, это один момент, другой момент вынужденным вегеторианцем...думаю от того что человек поедает на духовной его жизни всеже не отображается.. :Smilie:

----------


## Этэйла

что все накинулись, идия этого поста в чем?,...дайте выбрать детям, хотя сами и едите "овосчи"  :Smilie: (хотя возможно приверженцам растительной пищи это сложно) Вова Л,не понятно что вы отстаиваете?...сохранение жизни в данном случае, или не убийство животных, когда оно способствует продолжению жизни другого существа, а непосредственно человеку?(скомкано изъяснилась, чтоб читать не устали :Wink: )))

----------


## Буль

> А какая разница? Факт же в том, что исследование проводилось, а не в том, что его опубликовал бульварный журнал.


Разница в интерпретации. Советую почитать хотя бы эту статью, чтобы понять разницу.

_Карузо, Карузо! Слышал я Вашего Карузо, мне Боря вчера напел!_

----------


## Буль

> Неправда - по каллорийности крупы, рис не уступают мясу. Можно прекрасно наесться.


Не надо смешивать калорийность и усвояемость!

----------


## Буль

> Если бы наука действительно все так хорошо знала, то в первую очередь победила бы рак и СПИД


Наука уже достигла уровня понимания значительной части внутриклеточных процессов. Другое дело что на данный момент нет разработанного метода лечения, но это, кстати, в большой мере из-за противодействия частью населения опытов над человеческим генным материалом.

----------


## Ондрий

Мой дед курил махорку с 7ми лет и пил самогонку. Умер в 90лет совсем по другому поводу. выводы - пить/курить полезно. также и у вегетарианцев работает "статистика": если выжил (т.е. простотхватило здоровья) - значит трава рулит, если умер - значит диета сразу была "неправильная".

- это какие-то неправильные пчёлы и у них неправильный мёд! (С)

----------


## Ануруддха

Вот если мясо такое вкусное, полезное и естественное для человека питание - почему ж его тогда нужно жарить, варить, резать, солить, поливать кетчупом, прежде чем есть?  Попробуйте съесть сырой кусок мяса и после этого подискутировать на тему, что мясо непременно must have продукт.

----------


## Huandi

Странный аргумент. Многие животные продукты могут употребляться в сыром или полусыром виде. И многие растительные очень трудно употреблять без обработки - те же злаки, к примеру.

----------


## Иилья

> Вот если мясо такое вкусное, полезное и естественное для человека питание - почему ж его тогда нужно жарить, варить, резать, солить, поливать кетчупом, прежде чем есть?  Попробуйте съесть сырой кусок мяса и после этого подискутировать на тему, что мясо непременно must have продукт.


А как насчет "сырой" пшеницы? Соя, там всякая  :Smilie: ..ну не едят ее в чистом виде :Smilie: 
А мясо сырое, кстати, .....легко.
Пример: соленое сало! :Wink:

----------


## Иилья

Блин, уже успели раньше меня ответить :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Skyku

> Вот если мясо такое вкусное, полезное и естественное для человека питание


...
Вот если вода такая полезная и естественная для человека, попробуйте питаться только ею.
Вот если планета Земля пригодна для естественной жизни человека, зачем ему одежда?
Вот если животные не знают и не умеют ни добывать ни использовать огонь, то зачем человеку он? И если он такой хороший и полезный, то сунь в него руку.
...
Таких аргументов можно понапридумывать много  :Smilie: 




> И многие растительные очень трудно употреблять без обработки - те же злаки, к примеру.


Во-во. Пусть вегетарианцы питаются неваренными крупами, раз стремятся к естественному.

----------


## Ануруддха

Ну в общем как и ожидалось честных ответов нет...

Человек естественно, не прибегая к технологии, может есть только фрукты, ну и часть овощей. Крупы - это позднее изобретение человечества. И речь в данном случае не о наборе продуктов которые используют вегетарианцы, обратите внимание я об этом не спрашивал.

Конкретный вопрос про МЯСО, взять и съесть большой кусок не прибегая к ножам, вилкам, соли и перцу, термической обработке. Перед этим желательно его раздобыть опять же не прибегая к технологическим ухищрениям.

----------


## Huandi

Спокойно можно есть сырую рыбу и морепродукты. Приспичит, и сырое мясо можно съесть.

----------


## Skyku

> Ну в общем как и ожидалось честных ответов нет...


По моему уже достаточно было ответов на "аргументацию" вегетарианцев.




> Конкретный вопрос про МЯСО, взять и съесть большой кусок не прибегая к ножам, вилкам, соли и перцу, термической обработке. Перед этим желательно его раздобыть опять же не прибегая к технологическим ухищрениям.


Конкретно я называю такие вопросы:
"Если крылья отрезать птице,
Если ноги отрезать птице
..."

Могу даже согласится с Вами по одному пункту
Сырое мясо - вредно
После термической обработки - нет.

Какой вывод нужно сделать чтобы добиться вреда?
Отказаться от всего что принято называть "блага цивилизации".

По моему - нелепая постановка вопроса, потому что продолжительность жизни человека именно этим благам и увеличена.
Или Вы будете доказывать что вилки, ножи, соль, перец разделение труда (не мне птицу в силы ловить, а другому) - вредны?

Почему в рассуждениях Вы ставите вопрос только о мясе? Давайте уж обо всем остальном что достигнуто человечеством поставьте конкретный вопрос.
Потому что логика то такая у вегетарианцев получается - если бы не цивилизация, то было бы полезно: ..., ..., мясо бы не ели, ..., ...,

----------


## Ондрий

Остается напомнить про тела людей в начале кальпы. Чего они стали есть, когда кончилась некая 'кашица'?  :Wink:  Правильно - злаки. И тела их еще больше загрубели, срок жизни еще больше сократился и начались раздоры из-за посевов.

.... хотя я видел персонажей которые едят пророщенный рис и воду. Сырое мясо  не вредно! Просто не всякое мясо в сыром виде нам подчодит. Индейцы амазонии едят игуан сырыми и ничего. Правильно сказали про некоторые виды рыб. Дикари прекрасно знают что можно есть, а что нет. Не надо утрировать - изнеженный  городской житель не протянет и неделю в сельве без палатки, костра, консервов и одежды.

----------


## Gaza

Приветствую всех. 
 Удивительно почему тема вегетарианства никак не затихает. Много лет. И все участники говорят, что им надоело и продолжают. И повод нашли какой - девочка погибла. Как это трогательно. Тысячи детей которых кормям мясом умирают от самых ужасных болезней, но почему-то мясоедов особенно разволновал случай этих несчастных вегетарианцев.
 И пошло по шестнадцатому кругу все те же песни те же аргументы. Ну и я поучавствую в этой пляске, повторю кратко всё что писал раньше.

 1)Здоровье. 
 Почти все известные авторы кто серьёзно изучал проблемы здоровья, экспериментировал на себе и писал об этом не рекомендовали мясо. Это всем известные Брег, Шелтон, Уокер.... У нас Шаталова, Семёнова, Малахов и много других, лень сейчас копать в инете, уверен можно ещё десятки накопать. Все они прожили долго, до конца были в хорошой форме и своим примером всё доказали. Назовите мне энтузиастов здоровья, которые как Брег в 83 года катаются на океанской волне, или как Шаталова в 70 лет соревнуются с молодёжью в переходе через пустыню. Чтобы эти авторы рекомендовали мясо как очень ценный продукт. Тогда подумаем.

2)Исторический аспект. 
 Все традиции на востоке (йоги, даосы) и в европе (пифагорейцы), которые серьёзно изучали человеческий организм категорически не рекомендовали мясо. Я уже не говорю о шиваитах, кришнаитах, джайнах, кашмирцах, зороастрийцах.... - большинстве древних религий. Почему, скажите, мне им не верить? В конце концов мы на буддийском форуме. Я давал раньше ссылки на разные сутры где Будда недвусмысленно запрещает мясо. А кто из духовных авторитетов его вообще рекомендует? Я давно спрашиваю, но нет ответа. Назовите мне хотя бы пару традиций, рекомендующих мясо. Да и кто в этом деле может соперничать с йогами и даосами, которые, каждую косточку досконально изучили.
3) Здравый смысл. 
 Для того чтобы съесть яблоко мне нужно просто протянуть руку. Если яблоко созрело оно само оторвётся и ляжет мне в ладонь. Мне не нужно за ним гонятся. Оно радо что я его ем, оно для того и выросло. Иначе оно портится. Для того чтобы съесть овцу её нужно поймать и зарезать. Я уже писал, если вы можете спокойно резать овцу и насвистывать какой-нибудь романс - мой вам респект. Тогда у вас всё гармонично и правильно и нет вопросов. Но подавляющему числу людей это будет крайне неприятно . Большинство, думаю, отказались бы от мяса, если бы им пришлось самим убивать. Довольно странно если для них это обычная видовая пища. Что-то здесь не так. Неужели вы не чувствуете?

К разговору о сырых крупах и мясе. Многие веги не варят крупы, а просто размачивают или проращивают. Это вполне съедобно и много полезней. А как едят сырое мясо  видел только в фильмах про вампиров и зомби.

----------


## Gaza

> А как насчет "сырой" пшеницы? Соя, там всякая ..ну не едят ее в чистом виде
> А мясо сырое, кстати, .....легко.
> Пример: соленое сало!


 Сырую, проросшую пшеницу ем регулярно и с удовольствием. А сало в остальном цивилизаванном мире считается несъедобной дрянью.

----------


## ullu

> Вот если мясо такое вкусное, полезное и естественное для человека питание - почему ж его тогда нужно жарить, варить, резать, солить, поливать кетчупом, прежде чем есть?  Попробуйте съесть сырой кусок мяса и после этого подискутировать на тему, что мясо непременно must have продукт.


Я ела сырую рыбу, не помню как называлась. Было вкусно.
Сырое мясо едят на севере, и рыбу тоже. Струганина называется. Замораживают, строгают кусочками и едят, и кровь пьют , совсем свежую.
Мясо с кровью непрожареное тоже многие любят.
Многие народы едят вляеное мясо. Вялят не что бы улучшить вкусовые качества, а что бы не портилось.
Жарить и варить надо что бы паразитов не занести и болезни, точно так же как фрукты и овощи надо мыть, а некоторые очищать от кожицы. А орехи так и вовсе колоть приходится.
Никто не знает что раньше возникло - собирательство или охота. Так что спор о том какая пища естественна для кого - беспредметный.
А в свете понимания того откуда берется то или иное тело для рождения слово естественно для члеовека вообще звучит очень смешно.
Будто есть некий самосущий человек, для которого что-то естественно и все тут.

Вегетарианцы, если они тантрические пратики, обязаны есть мясо на пуджах, если они этого не делают, то нарушают обет бодхисатвы. И им стоит подумать о том, в чем на самом деле причина страданий и почему они себя так эгоистично ведут.
Мясоедам стоит подумать о том, стоит или не стоит становится косвенной причиной относительных страданий живых существ. И если они считают что стоит, то почему они себя так эгоистично ведут.
И те и другие не должны лезть в личную практику друг-друга и есть друг другу мозг. Мясоедам и так мяса достаточно, а вегетарианцам мозг не положено.
Личная практика личное дело каждого и его учителя.
имхо.

----------


## Ондрий

Ох... опять примеры "из личного опыта" как аргументы.. 

Газа, предоставтье примеры, где дети умирают от мяса!

тоже из личного опыта. Моя одноклассницаа была помешана на спорте. Закаливание, купание в проруби, баскетболл и т.д. Родила ребена, и грдного начала закаливать. Всё строго по методикам! По науке с опорой на "мастеров" и медиц. статистику.  результат - через некоторое время ребёнок .... умер  :Frown:  Представье - каково это осознавать, что ты фактически сама убила свего сына.... И
вся эта проблема - от собственной дури, когда на детей переносят личные "забавы", считая, что раз я живой остался, то и у всех будет так же.

Это кстати касается и духовных исканий... От ненормальных родителей дети становятся инвалидами не тольно телесно.

----------


## Gaza

> Что касается даосов, йогов и шиваитов - беззастенчивое враньё...


http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%94%...B3%D0%B8%D1%8F

http://www.siddha.com.my/saivism_russian.html

По йоге даже ссылку смешно давать. Выйдите на улицу, пройдите 50 метров до ближайшего йога-центра и поговорите с инструктором.

Дмитрий Кармапенко, Вы же вроде модератор и должны следить чтобы участники форума не допускали излишней резкости и оскорблений, а Вы сами всё время провоцируете перебранки. Назвать человека вруном - это оскорбление. Нехорошо это. Я здесь никого не оскорблял.

----------


## Буль

> Конкретный вопрос про МЯСО, взять и съесть большой кусок не прибегая к ножам, вилкам, соли и перцу, термической обработке. Перед этим желательно его раздобыть опять же не прибегая к технологическим ухищрениям.


А *ЗАЧЕМ*? Просто чтобы кому-то что-то доказать?

Я могу жить без интернета, телефона, бритвы, мыла и носков. Могу есть найденных личинок и выловленную руками рыбу. Но зачем бы мне было это делать при наличии газовой плиты и товарно-денежных отношений? Ну какой в этом смысл?

----------


## Gaza

Христиане, кстати, тоже вполне однозначно выражают своё отношение к мясу, запрещая его в пост. Хорошую вещь в пост не запретят.

----------


## Буль

> Почти все известные авторы кто серьёзно изучал проблемы здоровья, экспериментировал на себе и писал об этом не рекомендовали мясо.


Пишите честно: все известные *ВАМ* авторы...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 




> Это всем известные Брег, Шелтон, Уокер.... У нас Шаталова, Семёнова, Малахов


Про Малахова - особенно смешно  :Big Grin: 




> Все традиции на востоке (йоги, даосы) и в европе (пифагорейцы), которые серьёзно изучали человеческий организм категорически не рекомендовали мясо. Я уже не говорю о шиваитах, кришнаитах, джайнах, кашмирцах, зороастрийцах.... - большинстве древних религий.


Да? И в чём сейчас выражается эта серьёзность? За всё время этого "изучения" они даже вирусов не смогли найти, не говоря уже о генетике...




> Почему, скажите, мне им не верить?


Верьте сколько Вам угодно и кому угодно! Только меня не заставляйте в эту ерунду верить!




> Я давал раньше ссылки на разные сутры где Будда недвусмысленно запрещает мясо.


Выяснили же что они поддельные. Разве нет? 




> А кто из духовных авторитетов его вообще рекомендует? Я давно спрашиваю, но нет ответа. Назовите мне хотя бы пару традиций, рекомендующих мясо.


А кто из "духовных авторитетов" или традиций рекомендует какать? Вроде бы тоже никто. Почему же Вы тогда какаете?




> Для того чтобы съесть яблоко мне нужно просто протянуть руку.


Попытайтесь попротягивать так руку хотя бы год. Интересно как это будет у Вас получаться начиная с ноября...




> Если яблоко созрело оно само оторвётся и ляжет мне в ладонь.


Если яблоко созрело то оно попытается сгнить и дать жизнь семечкам, а не радоваться тому, что Вы его жестоко сожрёте.




> Мне не нужно за ним гонятся.


В этом состоит великая беда яблока...  :Frown: 




> Оно радо что я его ем, оно для того и выросло.


Ага, прямо улыбается и в глаза заглядывает... Сожри, мол, меня, мил человек!




> Большинство, думаю, отказались бы от мяса, если бы им пришлось самим убивать. Довольно странно если для них это обычная видовая пища. Что-то здесь не так. Неужели вы не чувствуете?


Ага, а ещё "что-то здесь не так" когда мне приходится мыться. Или работать на кого-то. Ведь по виду "правильнее" было бы ходить бородатому и немытому по лесу и протягивать руки за райскими яблоками...




> К разговору о сырых крупах и мясе. Многие веги не варят крупы, а просто размачивают или проращивают. Это вполне съедобно и много полезней. А как едят сырое мясо  видел только в фильмах про вампиров и зомби.


Мясо точно так же можно вымачивать. Просто варёным его есть приятнее. Без всякой идеологии - просто притнее. Вот умные люди так и делают.

----------


## Gaza

> Выяснили же что они поддельные. Разве нет?


 Как -то не отследил. Где это выянили, уточните, пожалуйста.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> Назвать человека вруном - это оскорбление.


Определяя ваши высказывания как враньё, я просто оценил их содержание. Если бы речь шла о заблуждении по незнанию, выразился бы мягче, но в вашем случае просто постоянно идёт грубая подтасовка фактов в свою пользу. Если вы всю информацию о йоге и даосизме черпаете из популярных статей в интернете и от инструкторов по евройоге, стоит просто немного углубить и расширить свои знания. Вегетарианство в даосизме - просто смешно, читайте даосские тексты. В Китае вегетарианцы - только буддисты.

Шиваиты не просто едят мясо на пуджах, но иногда даже человечину - прямо из погребального костра. В Аюрведе (а это, как ни крути, тесно связанный с йогой текст) не только нет категорического запрета на мясо, но оно даже рекомендуется для поддержания здоровья, особенно в определённый сезон или людям определённого типа. *Не верьте кришнаитским принципам питания "по Аюрведе", подогнанным под их идеологические стандарты. Прочтите ради интереса "Аштанга Хридая Самхиту". Это канонический текст по Аюрведе, сумма всех знаний:*
http://www.realyoga.ru/Ayurveda/Library/587
_Питание же производится за счет мясного бульона или крови диких животных, смешанных с экстрактами из растений, их смолами, млечным соком. 
Для ежедневного применения подходят масло или мясной бульон. Если присутствует жжение – локальное или общее, изъязвление, царапины и ранки, вызванные инородным телом, ядом, щелочными субстанциями, ожоги, то лучше всего использовать топленое масло или молоко. 
Мамса раса – мясной суп – укрепляет тело, дает удовлетворение, афродизиак, полезен для глаз и лечит язвы 
Мрига варга - обитающие в редколесье. 
К этой группе относятся: антилопа , лань, белоногая антилопа, антилопа-олень, красная лань, кролик, мускусный (?) олень, газель и др. 
Вищкира варга - птицы, роющие землю ногами. 
К этой группе относятся: пестрый перепел, горный перепел, лесной перепел, дождевой перепел, красная лесная курица, лесной петух, черная куропатка, маленький греческий фазан, греческий фазан, трехперстка, серая куропатка, павлин, домашняя курица, малый журавль, сибирский журавль, воробей, лесная завирушка, гусь и др. 
Пратунда варга - птицы, склевывающие пищу. 
К этой группе относятся греческая куропатка, водяная курочка, сорокопут, длиннохвостый попугай, майна, полевой воробей, кукушка, сизый голубь, вяхирь и домовый воробей. 
Билешайа варга - живущие в норах. 
К этой группе относятся лягушка, игуана, змея, еж и другие подобные животные. 
Прасаха варга - использующие зубы или клюв для перетирания пищи. 
К этой группе относятся корова, осел, мул, верблюд, лошадь, леопард, лев, медведь, обезьяна, кошка, крыса, тигр, шакал, мангуста, гиена, лиса, собака, ястреб, синий пересмешник, ворон, золотой орел, медвежий стервятник, скопа, обыкновенный стервятник, филин, воробьиный ястреб, сова, медоуказчик и другие животные. 
Махамрига варга - имеющие тучное тело. 
К этой группе относятся боров, буйвол, гигантский олень, болотный олень, слон, индийская болотная свинья, як, носорог и вол. 
Апчара варга - водяные птицы. 
К этой группе относятся лебедь, журавль, индийский журавль, серый гусь, белый гусь, цапля, пеликан, румяная неганка, малый баклан, болотная цапля и другие животные. 
Матсйа варга – обитатели вод. 
К этой группе относятся рыбы – красная рыба (не горбуша), удав, черепаха, аллигатор, крокодил, краб, жемчужница (моллюск), гребешок, выдра, улитка, скат, морская свинья (не свинка), дельфин, рыба-змея и многие другие. Таким образом, перечислены все восемь варг. 
Коза и баран не включены ни в одну группу, так как имеют смешанную природу и могут жить во всех типах местности. 
Из всех вышеперечисленных восьми групп, первые три также известны как джангала . Последние три – как анупа . Две средние называют также садхарана . 
Мясо животных группы джангала – наилучшие, оно ведет к образованию плотного кала, холодное по Вирйа, легко переваривается, полезно при резком увеличении Питта доша и среднем увеличении Вата и Капха доша. 
Мясо кролика утоляет голод, острое после переваривания, адсорбирует воду и холодное по Вирйа. 
Мясо перепела и др. слегка горячее по Вирйа, тяжело перевариваемое, жирное и дающее силу. Мясо черной куропатки немного лучше по качествам, используется для увеличения интеллекта, огня пищеварения, силы и семени, выведения лишней жидкости из организма, улучшения цвета кожи (и комплекции), эффективно уравновешивает лихорадку с увеличенной Вата доша. 
Мясо павлина в целом не очень хорошо, но полезно для слуха, голоса и омоложения организма. 
Куриное мясо сходно с мясом павлина, афродизиак; мясо домашних кур увеличивает Капху и тяжело переваривается. Мясо кракара (?) увеличивает интеллект и пищеварение, полезно для сердца. Мясо малого греческого фазана обладает аналогичными свойствами. Мясо голубя тяжело переваривается, солоноватое и увеличивает все три доша. 
Мясо воробья увеличивает Капху, жирное, уравновешивает Вата доша и является наилучшим средством для увеличения семени. 
Мясо животных следующей группы (билешайа варга) тяжело переваривается, горячее по Вирйа, жирное и сладкое, увеличивает мочу, семя и силу, уравновешивает Вата доша и увеличивает Капху и Питту. 
Мясо животных из махамрига варги в основном холодное по Вирйа. Из них мясо плотоядных имеет вторичным вкусом – соленый, острый вкус после переваривания, увеличивает мышечную массу тела, идеально для людей, длительное время страдающих геморроем, болезнями двенадцатиперстной кишки и чахоткой. 
Аджа – козлятина – очень холодное по Вирйа, тяжело переваривается, не увеличивает доша, идентично по комбинации первоэлементов с человеческим телом, не вызывает увеличение секреции из пор внутри тканей и делает человека крепким и сильным. 
Ави – баранина – обладает противоположными качествами, но также делает человека крепким и сильным. 
Гомамса – мясо коровы – лечит сухой кашель, истощение, сильный голод, лихорадку, полипы носа, волнение, болезни, вызванные непосредственно дисбалансом Вата доша . 
Буйволиное мясо горячее по Вирйа, тяжело переваривается, ведет к сонливости, делает человека крепким и сильным. 
Свинина аналогична буйволиному мясу, гонит прочь усталость, увеличивает аппетит, семя и силу . 
Рыба в основном сильно увеличивает Капху. Рыба чиличима (?) увеличивает все три доша. 
Пестрый перепел, красная рыба, антилопа и корова – лучшие представители своих варг. 
В пищу надлежит использовать только мясо свежезакланных животных, чистых и взрослых. Мертвечина, мясо слабых и истощенных животных, очень жирных и больных животных, утопших и ядовитых животных категорически воспрещается. 
Мясо, взятое у животных мужского пола выше пояса, а у животных женского пола ниже пояса, а также у беременных – тяжело переваривается. 
Среди животных наиболее легкое мясо у самок, а среди птиц – у самцов. 
Мясо, взятое с головы, шеи, бедер, спины, талии, икр, живота и кишки соответственно тяжело переваривается. Такие ткани, как кровь и т.д. тяжело перевариваются. Почки, печень, половые органы, прямая кишка перевариваются тяжелее, чем мясо. 
Так заканчивается группа мяса._

----------


## Ануруддха

> Сырое мясо едят на севере, и рыбу тоже. Струганина называется. Замораживают, строгают кусочками и едят, и кровь пьют , совсем свежую.


Это термическая обработка, плюс механическая обработка.

Если вернуться к заголовку темы, то в нем есть косвенное обвинение обществом вегетарианцев, что животный продукт - это нормальное человеческое питание и отказ от него чреват последствиями.

Никто при этом не согласился на эксперимент по потреблению животного продукта в его естественном виде и не показал ни одного убедительного примера, что человечество его использует "как оно есть". 

Поэтому обвинение _несостоятельно_ хотя бы потому что мясоедство неестественно для человека, для его природы - у него нет когтей, чтобы рвать и убивать добычу, зубы не приспособлены отрывать и пережевывать куски, кишечник с трудом справляется с перевариванием животного белка.

Тема закрывается поскольку все в ней пересказано уже по десять раз.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> Христиане, кстати, тоже вполне однозначно выражают своё отношение к мясу, запрещая его в пост. Хорошую вещь в пост не запретят.


Просто интересно, сколько же раз надо прилюдно поймать вас за руку, чтобы вы перестали делать столь категоричные и бездоказательные заявления? Опять заблуждение из-за незнакомства с первоисточниками учения и религиозными канонами. Христос в евангелиях ловил рыбу и угощал учеников. А ещё на праздник песах Христос с учениками ел пасхального агнца.

Согласно православным церковным канонам, человек, который отказывается от мяса не ради воздержания, а из отвращения, подлежит отлучению от церкви:

_Если кто, епископ, или пресвитер, или диакон, или вообще из священного чина, удаляется от брака, мяса или вина не ради подвига воздержания, но по причине гнушения, забыв, что всё добро зело и что Бог, созидая человека, мужа и жену сотворил вместе, и таким образом клевещет на создание: или да исправится, или да будет извержен от священного чина, и отвержен от Церкви. Так же и мирянин._
(Правила св. апостолов)

_Если кто-либо осуждает человека, с благоговением и верою вкушающего мясо (кроме крови, идоложертвенного и удавленины), как не имеющего упования по причине его вкушения - да будет под клятвой._
(2-е правило Гангрского собора)

_Состоящим в клире, пресвитерам или диаконам, которые воздерживаются от мяса, определено употребить оные, и потом, если восхотят, воздержаться от оных. Если же не восхотят сего, так что не будут есть и овощей, полагаемых с мясом, и не покорятся сему правилу, да будут низложены от своего чина._
(14-е правило Анкирского собора)

Посты в христианской церкви существуют ради воспитания аскезы, а не из-за того, что какая-то пища считается нечистой.

*Виноват: пока я писал это сообщение, не заметил, что тему закрыли. Но прошу оставить его.*

----------

